# Smoking Oysters



## cthomp

Can you smoke oysters in the shell?  I'm used to tossing oysters on the grill just long enough for the shell to pop. 

Couldn't the same method be used in the smoker but leave them on long enough for them to toughin up like a grilled oyster does when left on longer? 

This is alot of laziness on my part for not wanting to shuck a bushel of oysters.  it's just be easier to toss them in and walk away. 

Maybe smoke them at 190-210?


----------



## ak1

I've never had oysters, other than raw.

I'd think that it would work though. I'd make sure that the oysters were very fresh,


----------



## Bearcarver

Hmmm, I got my eye on this one too. Great Question!

Let's go Oyster Kings, we need your input! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## cthomp

I don't see why not.  My grocer sells oysters in plastic containers from Washington state. 

But I generally buy them fresh by the bushel from a local fish market.  Generally they come from Eastpoint, Fl. which is near Apalachicola.  Best oysters i've had from anywhere. 

I love canned smoked oysters but I don't dig that they come from Thailand and places like that.  That kinda freaks me out. 

A bushel goes for about $35.  What i'd like to do is smoke a bunch and then pack them into small mason jars soaked in olive oil/hot sauce mix.  Just thinking about that make my mouth water.


----------



## alblancher

We've done them in the smoker before on the half shell but as far as in the shell I would think they would die and not open up enough to get the smoke and seasoning into them.

Al

There is a story about my aunt from S. Dakota that put a load of oysters in the oven expecting them to open up like clams.  2 hrs later all she had was dried up, closed up rubber hockey pucks.


----------



## Bearcarver

alblancher said:


> We've done them in the smoker before on the half shell but as far as in the shell I would think they would die and not open up enough to get the smoke and seasoning into them.
> 
> Al
> 
> There is a story about my aunt from S. Dakota that put a load of oysters in the oven expecting them to open up like clams.  2 hrs later all she had was dried up, closed up rubber hockey pucks.


They won't open like clams??

Shows what I know about oysters.

How 'bout in the smoker if you give them each their own little self contained breathing apparatus???

Just wondering,

Bear


----------



## alblancher

There again I eat a lot of oysters but we have always half-shelled them before going on the smoker.  I am sure others have prepared them successfully other ways but we eat ours after they have taken a long, warm, smokey bath with a bit of butter, garlic, lemon and maybe some seasoned breadcrumbs if you want something a bit different.


----------



## bluechip

alblancher said:


> There again I eat a lot of oysters but we have always half-shelled them before going on the smoker.  I am sure others have prepared them successfully other ways but we eat ours after they have taken a long, warm, smokey bath with a bit of butter, garlic, lemon and maybe some seasoned breadcrumbs if you want something a bit different.


I'm with alblancher, we eat oysters a lot also and always half shell them before going on the smoker or pit so you can put your goodies on it before it smokes or cooks...


----------



## squirrel

I recently made a collard green and oyster stew for some friends. I put them on the Traeger at 400F and spritzed with water a few times just to open them and make it a little easier to shuck. I wouldn't call that smoking though. The stew was awesome, even though I don't eat the oysters.


----------



## meateater

Inject with liquid smoke....... Alright someone had to say that. Personally here's my idear! I would put them in a hot oven to open them and then shove them in a freezer. Next split them and cold smoke them.


----------



## Bearcarver

Squirrel said:


> I recently made a collard green and oyster stew for some friends. I put them on the Traeger at 400F and spritzed with water a few times just to open them and make it a little easier to shuck. I wouldn't call that smoking though. The stew was awesome, even though I don't eat the oysters.


That looks Awesome!
You pick the oysters out??

You could put them on my plate!

Bear


----------



## eman

OK , i'll say it.

 i don't like smoked oysters.

Only 4 ways to eat oysters.

Raw on the half shell . fried . charbroiled. In gumbo


----------



## okbeard1

Oh my, that looks amazing.  I love collards about as much as I love oysters.  Haven't ever cooked any myself - always eat them raw when I have them in my kitchen, but you certainly make me want to experiment! 

<I'm not hungry, I'm not hungry, I swear I'm not hungry>  Yum!


----------



## diesel

We just put them on the fire box and laid a wet towel over for a few minutes.  Once I could open them I put them on the smoker.  Some went on with cheese and butter.  Very good.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99640/first-oysters-of-the-season


----------



## uncle kenny

alblancher said:


> We've done them in the smoker before on the half shell but as far as in the shell I would think they would die and not open up enough to get the smoke and seasoning into them.
> 
> Al
> 
> There is a story about my aunt from S. Dakota that put a load of oysters in the oven expecting them to open up like clams.  2 hrs later all she had was dried up, closed up rubber hockey pucks.


i have heard that those S. Dakota oysters don't live too long outa the water
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 If they're dead when the go in the oven they can't open.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux

I'm with Eman on this one.  Oysters are one of those rare foods that the more you do to them, the worse they get.  All they need is some hot sauce, a cold beer and a cracker or two.


----------



## Bearcarver

Uncle Kenny said:


> alblancher said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've done them in the smoker before on the half shell but as far as in the shell I would think they would die and not open up enough to get the smoke and seasoning into them.
> 
> Al
> 
> There is a story about my aunt from S. Dakota that put a load of oysters in the oven expecting them to open up like clams.  2 hrs later all she had was dried up, closed up rubber hockey pucks.
> 
> 
> 
> i have heard that those S. Dakota oysters don't live too long outa the water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they're dead when the go in the oven they can't open.
Click to expand...

Rocky Mountain Oysters are only in the water while crossing rivers & streams!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------

